# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  A ndikojne ne dashuri faktoret e pamjes fizike dhe mosha ?

## Serioze

Ne shumicen e rasteve njerezit e shikojn njeri tjetrin si kepucet ne vitrina,te marrin me te bukurat e me te shtrenjtat por qe te ecesh pa te vrare ato duhet te gjesh me te rehatshmet.
Perderisa dashuria eshte nje ndjenje hyjnore qe deperton ne shpirtin e njeriut,ajo nuk njeh as moshe ngjyre etj.
Ja disa shembuj:
Mel Gibson 56 vjeç  &   Nadia Lanfranconi 31 vjece.


Gjithçka nisi para pak kohësh kur Mel Gibson 56 vjeç, takoi 31  vjeçaren, kengetaren Nadia Lanfranconi nga Los Angeles. Sot ata po përjetojnë një lidhje dashurie romantike shumë të bukur.

Michele Placido & Federica Vincenti 


Michele Placido e Federica Vincenti u martuan  Cisternino. Ai është 66 vjeç kurse ajo 28. Dasma e tyre erdhi si rezultat I një lidhjeje 10 vjeçare edhe një fëmije Gabriele I cili është 6 vjeç. Duke parë diferncen e moshës  regjisori Placide gjithmonë ben shaka duke thënë Mendoni se është shumë e vjetër për mua?

----------


## Serioze

Tamiko Bolton & George Soros



Financieri George Soros është 82 vjeç por vlen plot 22 miliardë dollare.Ai ka shpallur dasmën me Tamiko Bolton mbas 5 vjet fejese. Kjo do të jetë vërtet një “Dashuri Pasurie”

----------


## kleadoni

Personalisht, nje diference kaq te madhe ne moshe, e mendoj si dicka te pavend. Jam dakord qe dashuria nuk njeh moshe, por mbi 20 vjet diference eshte e ekzagjeruar. 
Kam njohur cifte qe kane mbi 10 vjet diference, e sado te mbajtur te jene djemt, pas njefare moshe, bie ne sy pamja fizike.

----------


## Lexuesi_

Ndikon pamja fizike shume. Per moshe nuk e di por sot nese je i moshuar apo e moshuar nuk ka rendesi, mjafton te kesh lek si Depardie apo si Berluskoni :P 

Per mua qdo person qe kalon diferencen ma shume se 10 vite do i denoja per ngacmim me te mitur  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

Se me ke me ngjaka kjo Federica. lol. Ne keto rastet qe ke sjelle patjeter qe nuk njeh moshe, dashuria.

----------


## Nete

Edhe mund te ndikojne,ama kjo diferenca e madhe vetem dashuri nuk do ta quaja,mbase interes!

----------


## HEN-RI

> Ne shumicen e rasteve njerezit e shikojn njeri tjetrin si kepucet ne vitrina,te marrin me te bukurat e me te shtrenjtat por qe te ecesh pa te vrare ato duhet te gjesh me te rehatshmet.
> Perderisa dashuria eshte nje ndjenje hyjnore qe deperton ne shpirtin e njeriut,ajo nuk njeh as moshe ngjyre etj.
> Ja disa shembuj:
> Mel Gibson 56 vjeç  &   Nadia Lanfranconi 31 vjece.
> 
> 
> Gjithçka nisi para pak kohësh kur Mel Gibson 56 vjeç, takoi 31  vjeçaren, kengetaren Nadia Lanfranconi nga Los Angeles. Sot ata po përjetojnë një lidhje dashurie romantike shumë të bukur.
> 
> Michele Placido & Federica Vincenti 
> ...


Cfar paradoksi...." Dashuria nuk njeh mosh" Ja ta provoje nje 60 vjecar ne Shqiperi me nje pension mizerabel prej 80 mije leke te vjetra ne muaj te dashurohet me nje 30 vjecare apo 20 vjecare.....

----------


## silentgirl

Pamja fizike e partnerit ka shume rendesi ne ditet e sotme ...,kurse pasuria them se e sposton(e ben me pak te rendesishme)  faktorin moshe.....,deri ne 6-7 vjet diference mendoj eshte normale per nje cifte...,ato cifte qe kane me shume diference jan ne nje lidhje vetem prej pasuris apo interesit....,mendoj se nuk mund te ekzistoj dashuri mes dy njerzve me nje diference moshe 10 vjet apo me shume......

----------


## Tipiku

> Pamja fizike e partnerit ka shume rendesi ne ditet e sotme ...,kurse pasuria them se e sposton(e ben me pak te rendesishme)  faktorin moshe.....,deri ne 6-7 vjet diference mendoj eshte normale per nje cifte...,ato cifte qe kane me shume diference jan ne nje lidhje vetem prej pasuris apo interesit....,mendoj se nuk mund te ekzistoj dashuri mes dy njerzve me nje diference moshe 10 vjet apo me shume......


Ze be ?  :perqeshje:

----------


## silentgirl

> Ze be ?


te betohem....  :perqeshje:  Ke ndonje mendim ndryshe ti......

----------


## Tipiku

> te betohem....  Ke ndonje mendim ndryshe ti......


Po kam Edhe Nuk diskutohet kto vipat normale per leke e dun njoni tjetrin por kjo nuk do te thote qe me diferencen e moshes dashuria nuk lind.
Une them qe Dashuria nuk njef moshe.
Ti ke ndonje Kundershtim ?

----------


## silentgirl

> Po kam Edhe Nuk diskutohet kto vipat normale per leke e dun njoni tjetrin por kjo nuk do te thote qe me diferencen e moshes dashuria nuk lind.
> Une them qe Dashuria nuk njef moshe.
> Ti ke ndonje Kundershtim ?


Po kam....,nuk mendoj se do dashuroja ndonjehere  nje 60 vjecar...., ti do dashuroje nje 80 vjecare?...  :perqeshje:

----------


## kleadoni

> Pamja fizike e partnerit ka shume rendesi ne ditet e sotme ...,kurse pasuria them se e sposton(e ben me pak te rendesishme)  faktorin moshe.....,deri ne 6-7 vjet diference mendoj eshte normale per nje cifte...,ato cifte qe kane me shume diference jan ne nje lidhje vetem prej pasuris apo interesit....,mendoj se nuk mund te ekzistoj dashuri mes dy njerzve me nje diference moshe 10 vjet apo me shume......


Ka dashuri edhe mbi 10 vjet diference. Kam te njohur shume te afert qe kane 10 vjet diference, 12 vjet madje edhe 15 vjet diference. Ama jane njohje te bera ne moshe te re, dmth vajza psh 18 cuni 30....

----------


## Izadora

> Po kam....,nuk mendoj se do dashuroja ndonjehere  nje 60 vjecar...., ti do dashuroje nje 80 vjecare?...


Nqs do e dije qe ky ka vetem dy vjet ymer do e ''dashuroje '' ( kuptohet behet fjale per milioner )  ?  :-D

----------


## Nete

> Nqs do e dije qe ky ka vetem dy vjet ymer do e ''dashuroje '' ( kuptohet behet fjale per milioner )  ?  :-D


Une do ti beja muhabet  ta shetisja,,ama ta dashuroj kuerrr :perqeshje: tek e fundit keta kane nevoj vetem per fjale te mira  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## silentgirl

> Ka dashuri edhe mbi 10 vjet diference. Kam te njohur shume te afert qe kane 10 vjet diference, 12 vjet madje edhe 15 vjet diference. Ama jane njohje te bera ne moshe te re, dmth vajza psh 18 cuni 30....


Edhe une kam raste Kleadoni(20 vjet,dhe nuk mendoj se ka qene gjeja e duhur per ata te dy)....,por mendoj kane ndodhur me pare kesi rastesh...,tani eshte leku qe ben zgjedhjen dhe jo njeriu...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## silentgirl

> Nqs do e dije qe ky ka vetem dy vjet ymer do e ''dashuroje '' ( kuptohet behet fjale per milioner )  ?


 :perqeshje:  Po pse jo...,une ne shqiperi ..,ai ne amerik....,shprehim njeri-tjetrit `dashurin` permes telefonit...  :ngerdheshje:  Si i thuhet: largesia i ben njerzit ta duan njeri-tjetrin me shume... : D 


PS: Pasurin e botes sime,nuk do e nderroja me asnje pasuri tjeter...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

> Une do ti beja muhabet  ta shetisja,,ama ta dashuroj kuerrrtek e fundit keta kane nevoj vetem per fjale te mira


Per kete ka nevoje njeriu i shkrete per fjalen e mire dhe nje pako me valiume ne xhep . Fli shpirt se edhe pak dite kane ngel  :ngerdheshje: 
Kafen dhe gazeten mjes per mjese , do tregohesha edhe me humane nqs e kane len syte do ja lexoja vete gazeten xD



eh l'amour :-(

----------


## silentgirl

> Une do ti beja muhabet  ta shetisja,,ama ta dashuroj kuerrr : p tek e fundit keta kane nevoj vetem per fjale te mira


Hahaha Nete ....,kam qene ne nje lokal dhe aty afer kisha 3 burra,qe nga pamja dukeshin te kapur e me lek...,ata mund te ishin te 55-vjec e larte... :perqeshje:  dhe me sjelljen e tyre donin tu binin ne sy disa vajzave aty afer qe mund te ishin tek te 20-at.....,Dhe me beri pershtypje njeri nga ata se po fliste me ze te larte dhe thoshte: njeriut (mashkulli dmth : p) plaket ne trup po jo ne shpirti...,shpirti i tij eshte akoma i ri...  :perqeshje:  Pra desha te them qe ...,mbase kane te drejte ato vajza qe dashurohen me nje 80-vjecar se mbase kane kuptuar qe e ka shpirtin 20 vjec ai...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## toni54

> Hahaha Nete ....,kam qene ne nje lokal dhe aty afer kisha 3 burra,qe nga pamja dukeshin te kapur e me lek...,ata mund te ishin te 55-vjec e larte... dhe me sjelljen e tyre donin tu binin ne sy disa vajzave aty afer qe mund te ishin tek te 20-at.....,Dhe me beri pershtypje njeri nga ata se po fliste me ze te larte dhe thoshte: njeriut (mashkulli dmth : p) plaket ne trup po jo ne shpirti...,shpirti i tij eshte akoma i ri...  Pra desha te them qe ...,mbase kane te drejte ato vajza qe dashurohen me nje 80-vjecar se mbase kane kuptuar qe e ka shpirtin 20 vjec ai...



ketu nuk pajtohem me ty.....diqka nuk eshte ne rregull me vajzat ose ose.....jane ne boten me te mire ne boten e interesit.....pse duhet ate mashkull veq kur thua i kamur te jet...pse nuk do e thonin shembull se do me pelqente duke e pare duke punu ne ara .....

----------

